# Moving the motorhome often?



## Mitgalgelim (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi, We have a motorhome Diesel Pusher. We intend to stay in the same site for 4 months. Do we have to take the motorhome for a ride once in a while ? How often? Can it stay in the same spot without movement for 4 months? Thanks,


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2017)

I think you will be ok for 4 months but JMO.  Yes it would be better to exercise the MH for a 20 mile drive monthly.  You do not want just short drives.  Another option would be to raise the MH with levelers and spin tires so they want be sitting in one spot on tires..  Remember you also need to exercise the generator monthly for at least 30 mins under load


----------



## Mitgalgelim (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you Chelse


----------



## Emma Brian (May 3, 2017)

You should move monthly to another place. Thanks


----------

